# Body Contouring



## V10Viper (Jan 26, 2013)

My wife has considered fat reduction treatments in stubborn areas of her body (inner thighs), but I'm always cautious about safety and bang for my buck.

So I'm wondering, has anyone of the ladies here has had experience with any of the following:

Cavitation Treatment
B12 Vitamin Shot
Lipotropic B12 injections
vacuum therapy
passive gymnastics
radio-frequency therapy
body wrapping
liposuction

what are the pros and cons as far as number of treatments, effectiveness, and safety?


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I read your other thread, isn't your wife fairly overweight? Treatments like liposuction are designed for people who are basically fit and of normal weight, but have fat deposits that are difficult to move with exercise and diet.

So for example, I'm 5"7 and weigh about 125. That gives me a BMI of about 19 or 20 I think. I have some extra fat on my thighs and bottom that is difficult to shift, I could get liposuction/lipsculpture there. I'm not going too, because of the various risks - general anasthetic, nerve damage, rippling.

But if your wife has a higher than 23 or so BMI she needs to lose the extra weight first. Liposuction is not a weightloss technique, it's to reshape an already healthy weight body.

The other things you mention are great ways to remove money from your bank account, but not much else.

Your wife needs to have her hormones checked and then follow an eating plan of no more than about 1200/1300 calories a day. Exercise will help, but it's the food that's important.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Lyris said:


> I read your other thread, isn't your wife fairly overweight? Treatments like liposuction are designed for people who are basically fit and of normal weight, but have fat deposits that are difficult to move with exercise and diet.


This. The most successful patients are those who have already done the hard work losing weight and getting fit. They've put their time in and proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that the fat just won't budge (like in the tummy area for women who have had kids).

Do any of these procedures before you get your life/weight under control the fat comes back just in weird places.

I'm in the camp of there are no shortcuts to long term weight loss. If there was we'd all be thin.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I wouldn't do the radio frequency. I had that on my face and had major problems. I threatened to sue and the company paid me off without me ever having to hire an attorney.


----------

